

The Bureau – XCOM Declassified Launches for Mac OS X - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/bureau-xcom-declassified-launches-mac-os-x/

======
velik_m
I posted this link on hn a while ago:
[http://www.polygon.com/features/2013/8/19/4614410/xcom-
the-b...](http://www.polygon.com/features/2013/8/19/4614410/xcom-the-bureau-
development-2006-2013), but it didn't get much traction. I thought it was a
great example of software development done wrong.

